# Cabergoline New Product At Maximpep



## maximpep (Jan 9, 2013)

*Maximpep Now Carries: Cabergoline .25mg per ml x 30ml , On Our Research Serum's Menu!*​




Maximpep has decided to add another menu item in Our Research Serum's area inside Maximpep's Store Menu.


What Is Cabergoline?​


Cabergoline is a dopamine receptor agonist. It works by reducing the amount of prolactin (a hormone) that is released from the pituitary gland.

Cabergoline is used to treat a hormone imbalance in which there is too much prolactin in the blood (also called hyperprolactinemia).

Cabergoline may also be used for purposes not listed in this thread!!
​
__________________


----------



## maximpep (Jan 10, 2013)

new prouduct


----------



## freakinhuge (Jan 10, 2013)

Is this stable in liquid form? I recalled reading something about it as a liquid and stability.


----------



## maximpep (Jan 10, 2013)

freakinhuge said:


> Is this stable in liquid form? I recalled reading something about it as a liquid and stability.



Freakinghuge,

Yes bother it is absolutely stable in liquid form. I would never sell any chems that were not stable for research. I stand behind all of our products please let me know if there is anything i can do for you.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 10, 2013)

maximpep said:


> Freakinghuge,
> 
> Yes bother it is absolutely stable in liquid form. I would never sell any chems that were not stable for research. I stand behind all of our products please let me know if there is anything i can do for you.



Nope, its not stable.  There is plenty of research this to back it up as well.  It may be for a short time but it won't stay for an extended period, that is why its a pill/capsule in the drug form.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jan 10, 2013)

oufinny said:


> Nope, its not stable.  There is plenty of research this to back it up as well.  It may be for a short time but it won't stay for an extended period, that is why its a pill/capsule in the drug form.



Last year i email cem and asked why they no longer carried caber and just had prami and this is exactly what they told me.


----------



## maximpep (Jan 17, 2013)

bigpapabuff said:


> Last year i email cem and asked why they no longer carried caber and just had prami and this is exactly what they told me.



We use such a small .25 mg dose, at this dose and with the different suspension liquids that are used it is 100% stable. We stand behind all our products. Now at higher mg per dose it is not stable. I have sold a ton of Cabergoline .25mg per ml x 30ml and have gotten nothing but great reviews on this particular product. So, kindly if you do not believe me don't buy it. I may be a lot of things but a liar is not one of them.


----------



## maximpep (Jan 17, 2013)

oufinny said:


> Nope, its not stable.  There is plenty of research this to back it up as well.  It may be for a short time but it won't stay for an extended period, that is why its a pill/capsule in the drug form.




We use such a small .25 mg dose, at this dose and with the different suspension liquids that are used it is 100% stable. We stand behind all our products. Now at higher mg per dose it is not stable. I have sold a ton of Cabergoline .25mg per ml x 30ml and have gotten nothing but great reviews on this particular product. So, kindly if you do not believe me don't buy it. I be a lot of things but a liar is not one of them.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jan 17, 2013)

maximpep said:


> We use such a small .25 mg dose, at this dose and with the different suspension liquids that are used it is 100% stable. We stand behind all our products. Now at higher mg per dose it is not stable. I have sold a ton of Cabergoline .25mg per ml x 30ml and have gotten nothing but great reviews on this particular product. So, kindly if you do not believe me don't buy it. I may be a lot of things but a liar is not one of them.



Yo bro No one is calling you a liar but what you re saying makes about zero sense. If liquid makes a compound unstable then a higher ratio of liquid to the compound isnt gonna make it more stable - if anything it will make it less. 
Anyway this prompted a little research on my part. The drug is unstable and degrades rapidly in a liquid form. 
Galastop (liquid caber for vet use) says it right on the label and states it must be used within 28 days.
Also I found a nice medication guide ( http://ratguide.com/meds/centeral_nervous_system_drugs/cabergoline.php )that had this to say, "It is recommended that the drug be compounded in a lipid base since it degrades becoming unstable in aqueous suspensions."
The very same statement is made here: Plumbs Veterinary Drug Handbook(6th edition) -Plumb,D.C.2008

SO I never called you a liar and never said you would knowingly sell it knowing this - but now you do know Where do YOU go from here with the info ??


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jan 17, 2013)

bigpapabuff said:


> Yo bro No one is calling you a liar but what you re saying makes about zero sense. If liquid makes a compound unstable then a higher ratio of liquid to the compound isnt gonna make it more stable - if anything it will make it less.
> Anyway this prompted a little research on my part. The drug is unstable and degrades rapidly in a liquid form.
> Galastop (liquid caber for vet use) says it right on the label and states it must be used within 28 days.
> Also I found a nice medication guide ( http://ratguide.com/meds/centeral_nervous_system_drugs/cabergoline.php )that had this to say, "It is recommended that the drug be compounded in a lipid base since it degrades becoming unstable in aqueous suspensions."
> ...



Above link I referenced isn't working so I'm posting it again for you. Medication Guide: Cabergoline
You will find the relevant information in the Considerations section of the page linked too by the way.


----------

